# Free haunt music mini album



## samhaynes (May 27, 2012)

Hi 
I am giving away a free mini album of alternate and unreleased songs and Haunt soundtrack music

you can get it here: http://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/halloween-music-free-download

Happy Halloween!
Sam


----------



## Rev Noch (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## samhaynes (May 27, 2012)

Hey no problem, hope you find some on there you like. 
You can check out all my other albums at www.hauntmusic.co.uk or at www.samhaynes1.bandcamp.com if you use the discount code HALLOWEEN you can get all of my albums for only for £2.40 each, which is about the price of a latte these days


----------



## jacoviiix (Oct 7, 2014)

code does not work


----------

